

Ron Paul’s Debtpocalypse Idea: So Crazy It Just Might Work - sdizdar
http://blogs.wsj.com/marketbeat/2011/07/26/ron-pauls-debtpocalypse-idea-so-crazy-it-just-might-work/

======
praxeologist
There's a lot more than just 1.6 trillion which is really just one arm of the
sprawling US bureaucracy "owing" it to another criminal segment.

This idea of repudiating the national debt is 30+ years old:
<http://mises.org/daily/1423>

Note the history of states doing it in the story and keep in mind that states
used to have more power than today.

